# finally! I scored.



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A couple days ago I was given 8 full animated reindeers for free. All of them are almost brand new. I was showing some pictures of my yard haunt to some guys at work, and a couple days later one of them said he wanted to give the deers to me to build Halloween stuff out of them for my Haunt. The only payment is to show him pictures of what I build with them. I am thinking 2 or 3 for a werewolf pack, A couple to animate some extra bluckys that I have and the rest for future ideas.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely thing for your co-worker to do, K, and what a wonderful score for you!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice score, I'll be looking for the werewolf pack posts.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's great!!! Nice co-worker ya got there.


----------



## Beggars Alley (Apr 14, 2011)

Great Deal! Free with the condition of pics that you were going to take anyway I'm sure. Awesome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay...nice score!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great score!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice! I have a non-animated one I made into Mummy Deer-est! Torn sheets, one ping pong ball eye , a bit of brown fake fur & acid green rabbit fur on the chest.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a great score, and a wonderful co-worker to give them to you!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

